# Memory Foam Pillow from Lidl £7.99 -Anyone got one?



## MrDavidRoberts (16 Feb 2017)

Just saw this in lidl, I don't really like my regular pillows as they are too thin and get squished ( even the more expensive ones). This one seems pretty firm,except the weird shape of it?
Anyone maybe have bought one in past and can give their review?
I had a look at in store and it seemed of decent quality, except the 100% polyster cover wasn't really inspiring on it.
http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-249 ... l&id=41863


----------



## AndyT (16 Feb 2017)

It's designed to make you think it's like a Tempur neck pillow. But they cost £70+

I think in this case, the 'budget' range will prove not to be as good as the market leader's pilows, which are very good.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Feb 2017)

I can't speak for the Lidl ones, but swmbo paid a small fortune for a pair of good ones - we used them once, they were so uncomfortable.


----------



## Keithie (16 Feb 2017)

imo cheap is as cheap does ...unless ir's DIY ..

if you like wood and want a pillow for head/neck support then woodworkers could look to the east ..

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pillow


----------



## nev (16 Feb 2017)

Its 7.99! but it, try it, keep it or bin it!


----------



## MrDavidRoberts (16 Feb 2017)

It's just a piece of foam, I don't think it's cheap nor expensive for that.
My house would be full of utter useless junk and my wallet would be empty If I tried every thing I see for sure 

+ I don't like this Use & Throw culture, so I tend to buy stuff I will only actually use and that will last and it won't end up in landfill.


----------



## nev (16 Feb 2017)

You are obviously looking for a new pillow or you wouldn't be asking about it. 
(I would hope you're not just picking random objects you see about the place and asking woodworkers opinions about them for no particular reason apart from general curiosity.)
If it were a 70 quid pillow I can understand the question (sort of, but seeing as everyones idea of comfortable is personal and subjective... ) but at 7.99 just buy the thing and find out for yourself.


----------



## bugbear (17 Feb 2017)

AndyT":2d7g6vpx said:


> It's designed to make you think it's like a Tempur neck pillow. But they cost £70+
> 
> I think in this case, the 'budget' range will prove not to be as good as the market leader's pilows, which are very good.


I'm sure there's no difference at all. :roll: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

BugBear


----------



## NikNak (17 Feb 2017)

This must be your lucky day.... we went and bought two yesterday..!

(also see my previous recent post re new mattress...)

As i said, we bought two and tried them last night. And like most 'strange' beds, it takes me a few night to get used to it. My missus on the other hand... zonk zzzZZZ

Its not what i would call 'memory foam' but its not horrible.... but its also not awful. The strangest thing is the smell tho :shock: i think it may be something they've 'put on it' for anti allergens etc but not sure.... just smells faintly chemically.

In our travels around while looking at mattresses we too saw pillows being peddled/hawked at £80 (each..!!) :shock: so for £7.99 it was worth a punt.

I'll come back again in a week or so and give an update.... if the memory foam hasn't sucked my memory away :lol: :lol:


----------



## toolsntat (17 Feb 2017)

nev":yexj6juv said:


> Its 7.99! buy it, try it, keep it or bin it!



No need for the bin, just take it back for a refund 8) 
Andy


----------



## whiskywill (17 Feb 2017)

nev":1cgy7kpp said:


> Its 7.99! but it, try it, keep it or bin it!



But that is more than 3 pints of beer. :shock:


----------



## Claymore (21 Feb 2017)

I got one but my memory is still rubbish


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Feb 2017)

whiskywill":3vog7no1 said:


> nev":3vog7no1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its 7.99! but it, try it, keep it or bin it!
> ...



Where you live, maybe. :shock:


----------



## Sheptonphil (21 Feb 2017)

phil.p":3ratvnit said:


> whiskywill":3ratvnit said:
> 
> 
> > nev":3ratvnit said:
> ...


My thoughts as well, just about get two pints here. ccasion5:


----------



## whiskywill (22 Feb 2017)

The guest real ale in my local is £2.60 a pint or £2.40 to us over 60's.  The most expensive are Stella Artois and Guinness, both at £3.00 but again with 20p off if you are over 60.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2017)

You are subsidised by the breweries. They work a system where base prices are different in different areas according to whether they are considered wealthy or poor, or something in between. Someone in one area will be delighted to be offered 25% off £100 and somewhere else someone would be even happier with being offered 30% off £120. It's expensive in Cornwall, which is ironic as half of Cornwall is one of the poorest areas in the EU.


----------



## sunnybob (22 Feb 2017)

I've had one of those weird shaped foam pillow for a couple years now.
I found I could not get on with it the way its supposed to be used, but I turned it over and had the thick side to my shoulder with a steady taper to the headboard end and its perfect that way round.
In fact its now showing signs of wear as its not as bouncy as it was, but still much better than those pillows that start out a foot thick and end up at an inch and a half before morning.


----------



## MrDavidRoberts (22 Apr 2017)

Did anyone buy any last time? Seems like they have them again in Lidl , any reviews?
Yes I didn't buy it last time, now thinking about it again...


----------



## AES (22 Apr 2017)

I can only say that I have back/neck/shoulder problems and have used a "funny-shaped" pillow for some time. It's NOT the Lidl one, sorry MrDavidRoberts, but the ones I've seen in our Lidl shops here looks exactly like mine. But mine is a Tempura, the difference being that unlike UK it seems, here you "buy" it (NOT cheap but I forget how much) but if you don't like it you can take it back up 30 days afterwards and get 100% money back. The only thing you have to do to "qualify" for that offer is show a Dr's note at the start of the deal (no problem in my case). Perhaps if you have "known" problems you could try the same thing in UK (Tempuras are sold, amongst other places, through pharmacies here).

Just like sunnybob (above) I too turn mine "the wrong way round" (i.e. the thickest bit goes under my neck, thinnest bit towards the bed head). Works for me.

Of course the Lidl one may not (probably isn't) the same quality as the Tempura, but at that Lidl price, what have you got to loose if you're having problems with sleeping and pillows and can't get Boots or someone to do such a deal on a Tempura?

BTW, I've now got to the point where I take my Tempura away with me, especially if going to Germany, where they seem to specialise in down-filled "jumbo pillows" which start off nice and thick and big enough to cover about half a field but after half an hour end up about 2mm thick, covering the whole field! Ridiculous things.

(Bet that's more than you wanted to know, right?) 

AES


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Apr 2017)

NikNak":3jdnecfr said:


> This must be your lucky day.... we went and bought two yesterday..!
> 
> (also see my previous recent post re new mattress...)
> 
> ...



Funny smell?

https://hullopillow.com/that-memory-foam-smell/

Not that funny me-thinks?


----------

